# Langholm



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

Langholm Dumfries and Galloway.The car park by the river is large enough for a large motorhome or a car and caravan.There are a few shops in the village and public toilets next to the car park.Overnighting is not allowed but it is a good place to stop in the day.Pleasant view of the river.


----------

